# Scotland: CX or HT?



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll be based in Stirling for a month next summer and will likely bring a bike along... Question is whether to bring my cyclocross bike or my hardtail. I'm biased toward CX as I can always hire a ride centre-worthy rig when I visit one of the those spots. What's your experience?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No experience but it seems that the area would offer a plenty of use for either 
MTB: Stirling Council - Mountain biking
And a CX bike would probably be more efficient for exploring the countryside along more "civilized" routes.

Perhaps natives (  ) will chime in too.


----------

